# Tivo and Video Senders



## asantaga-1 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi all,

I have a UK Tivo and recently wanted to use a video sender to send the signals to my loft extension upstairs.. In terms of Video, no problems, but I've had huge problems getting the remote controls to work reliably. 

What seams to be the problem is that I've tried 3 different video senders and they all suffer the same problem which I believe is ..

The tivo, being a computer, is kicking out a lot of RF noise, the video senders "Video Part" is ok, but the Remote part simply takes the IR signal from the transmitter and retransmits it on the receiver (i.e. the one near the TV/Tivo).. As mentioned earlier I think I have RFNoise from the tivo because the video sender has a little red LED which lights up when its sending IR.. 

This LED lights up light a xmas tree when placed near to the Tivo, and still flickers when furthest away (i.e. 1.5m scart leads)...


Currently (and it changes depending on the weather), I can change channel on the tivo, but not on my SKY box.. Actually even tivo has problems changing channels (i'm guessing because of the interference ) 

Anyone else had this problem??
Will ferride rings help?

Oh the video sender is a Philips SBC VL1200 Wireless TV Link...

Angelo


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

I have had problems with remotes operating via a wireless link. I found that you had to locate the IR transmitter in the right position on the TiVo otherwise it would not work very well. I found just above and slightly to the right of the left light worked best. I also noticed that the video sender affects the operation of the TiVo and delay channel changes. So I switch the video sender off when not in use so as not to lose the beginning of programs due to be recorded.


----------



## asantaga-1 (Nov 12, 2004)

mmm yes.. 

Currently the situation is that I **can** control the TIVO from upstairs, but not my SKY box..

Also controlling the sky box from downstairs, i.e. in the same room as the tivo/sky etc, is eratic.. 

If I turn off the video sender, it works fine, if I disconnect the IR wand from the video sender it also works fine...

hence Im assuming its rouge IR noise... My main problem is that the tivo sometimes doesnt change channels etc...

I wonder if an rf2link would be better?? i.e. dont bother with the IR transpoding of my video sender and control the sky box from my tivoremote upstairs?


----------



## Phil_Hoggins (Oct 3, 2002)

I have a Tenknica video sender from Tesco's £29.99. After a bit of fiddling I found that lying the IR transmitter on the floor in front of the tivo IR received (appox) an inch away worked best ( held in place with a bit of blu tac ). It happily controls tivo from another room apart from when it is very bright (other TV is in a conservatory). BTW I have no noticable impact on channel changes etc as reported by major dude.


Phil


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Search this forum for the word "ferrite" to see the possible cures for your issue.

I trip to Maplin, adding ferrites to power and connecting leads and my IR sender/receiver works fine. Main cause, in my case, is keeping the power lead to the receiver end away from all other leads.

Also ensure the IR sending end is away from metal work, I had issues with it located in an alcove made from stud metal work.


----------



## asantaga-1 (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks all for your suggestions.. 

Especially about the power lead to the receiver.. I wonder if it is close to the IR Output lead and hence would get interferance.. Would also explain why it happens sometimes, then disappears and then happens again.. Just when the cleaner comes around !


----------



## stevensdrs (Aug 10, 2005)

I use the thomson video sender. Have 1 transmitter 1 mtr from tivo and 2 receivers in different rooms 1 upstairs 1 downstairs. Have never had the problem you describe. Everything works brilliantly and remote codes pick up first time.
This video sender has an IR cable with 3 emitters which you stick to the front of your boxes similar to the Tivo external wands.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

It seems to be a problem with Philips video senders. I use ferrite rings on the power lead, but still have a considerable problem with it.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Before I cured my Marmatek video send with ferrite rings and clever placement of the power lead, I plugged in the mains on other side of room, draped it across the lounge and taped the IR wand onto front of TiVo.

Worked fine 100% channel change success. Also look at the IR wand with a camcorder as it can see IR so if you have interference you can see the LED on the wand flickering.

Anyway putting it back on TV, IR interference appears again.


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

I've had this problem and could not cure it. So I wrote software to let me watch TiVo recordings on one machine on a nother over the network instead!


----------

